# Seems like network card just died?



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

This problem occurred on my main computer (im now forced to use my old one =/). The system is running Windows XP with a GVC Realtek Ethernet 10/100 PCI Adapter network card. All of a sudden I just couldn't get a network connection on this computer. It is not my cable box or my router as I am fine using the internet on this computer which is on the same network. When I plug in my other computer straight into the cable box, all the lights are on except the one thats PCIACTIVITY. 

This tells me that the nic card is not communicating with the cable box. Weirdest part is that I get no errors, it doesn't even say "network cable unplugged" or anything like that, yet I still can't get an internet connetion. When I checked the nic card in the device manager it says its working properly. The two lights that go along with the nic at the back of the tower are also NOT lighting up at all (the green and orange ones sorry not sure what they're called). 

I've already uninstalled and reinstalled it with the same results. The last thing I did before it died was put my computer on Standby. There was also a pretty big thunderstorm that evening.

Should I assume that my network card just died? If it did why isn't my computer displaying any errors? Is there anything else I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

First, is it an integrated card? If not try removing the card and reseating it. Also try doing a repair on the connection. If that doesn't work then the card may be bad, especially since the lights aren't lighting up.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Try this.

Start/all programs/accessories/command prompt.

in the black window with white text type.

PING 127.0.0.1

hit enter.

It should send 4 packets and recieve 4 packets as a simple loop back test.
It wont fix the problem but should prove if the card is working or not.


----------



## Corraomonster (Jul 19, 2006)

This is happeneing to me, however it jumps back and forth between "Acquiring Network Address.." and "Network Cable Unplugged" like every 3 seconds or so..

Also, i tried reseating the card and it wont work..

I pinged the router, (with my ip of course) and it said this: 
Destination host unreachable
Destination host unreachable
Destination host unreachable
Destination host unreachable
Packets sent: 4 Recieved: 0 Lost: 4 (100% loss)

should i just buy a new card?


----------



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok so I tried what has been suggested.
whardman: I did a right-click and repair on it and I got the following error:

"The following steps of the operation failed:
Renewing IP Address. Contact your network administrator or ISP"

Changeling: I pinged to that address and it was successful as it sent and received all 4 packets.

I'm confused how is it sending and receiving these packets without a connection? or perhaps I should ask what is 127.0.0.1. And since it worked, what exactly is wrong with the card?


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

127.0.0.1 is the localhost this is basically a special IP address that refers to the nic that is sending the data. This should always be pingable even if there is no connection at all.

Try restarting the router, this may clear the problem. Also, how many IP addresses is the router (DHCP) allowed to give out. (If you don't know what I am talking about don't worry about it, as the default would be a non issue assuming that you only have two computers.)


----------



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

Alright, so I opened up the PC and just fiddled with the NIC card. I didn't remove it like you said because it looked complicated, but I just made sure it was in place, pushed on it a little, etc. I turned on my PC again and now it seems to work. The 2 nic lights are red though. Is this a good sign? They seem to momentarily flash green and yellow but overall the background light is red. My internet is working fine now though.

Does this mean everything is fine?


----------

